# ANZSCO assessment, faster easier in Australia or NZ?



## Hylaean (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,

I still hesitate and haven't made my mind between New Zealand and Australia.

I was wondering if one of you had used an ANZSCO assessment obtained in Australia toward immigration in New Zealand or the opposite? If it is, is it easier/faster to obtain in New Zealand or Australia?

Jean


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hylaean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still hesitate and haven't made my mind between New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> ...


Skills / experience isn't assessed in nz like in Aus.


----------

